# Gas Central Heating - installation of boiler and rads - HELP



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

We are thinking of having a boiler and rads fitted but just wondering how much disruption and how much financially? 

We are currently on oil (but can also have gas).

Was it a messy job? was it really expensive? 

Any advice or good plumbers in Swansea?

cheers 
xxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

We bought a 3 bed house 3 years ago which had storage heaters in. We put central heating in so 8 rads and combi boiler was £3000.
It was done in a day by a team . Floorboards were ripped up as all pipes went underneath them and it was quite messy.
The messiest thing was dirty footprints on bedroom carpets as they didnt cover them-luckily we hadnt started on downstairs when they came so that wasnt a problem.
Didnt help when plumber fell through bedroom floor into hall so HUGE hole in ceiling when we came home--luckily they paid for it to be fixed


----------

